# Sirius/XM converter for car???????



## Soulweeper

Hi, This may sound crazy, but a friend was telling me the other day that he heard people calling in to Howard Stern, and telling about how they got some kind of converter that will take your existing XM equipment, and allow you to get Sirius. He was adamant about this, but i did a google search, and found nothing. Anyone heard of this. Or, would Sirius make me an offer I can't refuse to switch???? Thanks, in advance!


----------



## deraz

I think nothing has been offically announced. But a Sirius installer was explaining on the Stern show that they would have a converter available for around $100 in the second quater.


----------



## Soulweeper

O.k......well thay may be what he heard, but took it as they already existed. Well, that helps.


----------



## Geronimo

The antennas are a bit different too. But he may be able to make it work with the old one.


----------



## garypen

There are a number of adapters that allow the connection of Sirius modules to connect to various factory and after-market head units. This should not be much more difficult.

I currently have a Kenwood Sirius module connected to my '03 VW factory head unit via the CD changer cable in the rear.


----------



## cosmo

theres supposed to be a brain swap you can do so you can use your factory radio that comes with XM into sirius.
i heard it on Stern.


----------



## Soulweeper

cosmo said:


> theres supposed to be a brain swap you can do so you can use your factory radio that comes with XM into sirius.
> i heard it on Stern.


That must be what my friend heard, except I don't have a factory radio anymore.......have an Alpine noe, wonder if it's the same deal with aftermarket head units?


----------



## SamC

It depends on who made the stereo that went in the car. Some radios can accept a module from either service, either with or without an adaptor. 

However in all cases a new antenna must be installed. The two services broadcast methods are totally different.

Its probably just as cheep to just install a basic receiver for the brand you want, unless you are just hung up on the built-in deal.

IMHO, the future of built in SR is a radio that can accept a module for either service. People want choice.


----------



## tedb3rd

I have a '05 Saturn with factory installed stereo (w/XM antenna). I purchased a Sirius radio (FM Modulated) and hooked it up to the factory stereo just like you normally would for any FM modulated receiver. I used the existing antenna on the car (designed for XM) and plugged it into the Sirius unit. It works fine.

The XM antenna had two cable connections--I was told that one was for the satellite and the other was for terestrial antenna they have for the big cities. I just didn't plug in the terestrial antenna. I have never had any problems getting a signal (unless you go under a bridge and stay there, but duh...) I got it right the first time. If you hook it up and don't get a signal, switch to the other cable.

The (factory) XM receiver unit in my car is located in the trunk on the driver's side behind the carpeting (between the wheel and the tail-light housing). I strapped the new Sirius modulator right onto the XM modulator--it took some fancy work with some tie-down straps but it's snug and pretty safe from being damaged. 

If you have a GM brand car, you should be able to do the same thing.

--Ted


----------



## Geronimo

You are not alone Ted. I know several who report that it works well. I am skeptical about it working evreywhere but many report that theya re satisfied.


----------

